# Where to Sit on Plane for Best Views in to KOA and LIH



## dioxide45 (Jan 30, 2013)

We are flying from ORD to KOA in November, and I am curious as to what side of the plane would be best for views of the Big Island on approach. I would think it would be the left side since I think the planes would tend to come in from the north? Perhaps the views of Maui would be better when flying in to the Big Island?

Also, what about inter-island between KOA and LIH?

I tried Googling some of this and found some threads on other message boards, but they got off topic and started talking about flights in to OGG and HNL. I am most curious about LIH and KOA.


----------



## Bee (Jan 30, 2013)

LIH - Left side. You will fly directly over the resort and have a great view.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 30, 2013)

Can depend on the wind because it dictates which runway will be in use ... 
but generally the left...
With the view down the Kohala Coast like this from the left....



712 062 by dntanderson, on Flickr




712 069 by dntanderson, on Flickr

From the right ... ocean... except on landing...


----------



## tompalm (Jan 31, 2013)

Left is best on both islands. If the wind is out of the north in kona,  you will circle down wind and be a mile off shore and turn inbound with a short final going north. If that happens, you will be wishing you sat on the right side.  But on down wind, you will get a view of the coast. Flights land to the south 80 percent of the time on both islands.


----------



## GregT (Jan 31, 2013)

This is an interesting question -- does Left side hold as well for Maui and Oahu?

Thanks very much!

Greg


----------



## gnorth16 (Jan 31, 2013)

As mentioned before  it depends on the winds, but the main runways in use at OGG are 2/20.  Almost a North/South configuration and assuming you are flying in from the East, with predominantly southern winds, you would normally come from the East, approach the airport from the North and land facing South.


----------



## daventrina (Feb 1, 2013)

*Maui*



gnorth16 said:


> As mentioned before  it depends on the winds, but the main runways in use at OGG are 2/20.  Almost a North/South configuration and assuming you are flying in from the East, with predominantly southern winds, you would normally come from the East, approach the airport from the North and land facing South.


When the trades are blowing (which is most of the time) arrivals from the east will enter right downwind for runway 2 turn right base between the mill and the shoreline and land on runway 2 (nearly north 2x10 = 20 deg magnetic).




IMG_0060 by dntanderson, on Flickr

Seated on the left you will see Big Island, Haleakala and South Maui. On final you will see West Maui Iao Valley and Wailuku.
Seated on the right, the view will be opposite.

Occasionally,  traffic will be routed for arrival around the north side of the island and will be set up for a 10 mile left base for runway 2.

The winds really usually favor runway 5 (right now they are 050 at 8), but they generally don't use it for big traffic because the volcano kinda gets in the way. So in runway 2 you are usually landing with a 30 degree crosswind which sometimes can make for an interesting landing.

With the trades aren't blowing and Kona winds are in town ... arrivals from the east would be a straight in approach for 20 (20x10=200 deg magnetic)
Seated on the left you will see Big Island, Haleakala and South Maui.
Seated on the right you will see West Maui Iao Valley and Wailuku.

Sectional

Runway Layout


----------



## daventrina (Feb 1, 2013)

GregT said:


> .... Oahu?
> Greg


Leaving Oahu on the left is usually better....



712 035 by dntanderson, on Flickr

Arrivals can be hit or miss depending o the winds, traffic and the approach in use ...



712 004 by dntanderson, on Flickr

On the left you will usually see the Arizona


----------



## tompalm (Feb 1, 2013)

Flying to Maui from Honolulu, the left side will be better 90 percent of the time.  During the summer with trade winds out of the north/east, the best view after takeoff from HNL will be on the left.  Approaching Maui, you will see the south shore and more scenery on the arrival into Maui.  If flying in from the mainland, both sides of the aircraft will get good views on arrival into Maui.  

If the wind is out of the west and using different runways, everything changes.


----------



## momteresa1987 (May 1, 2014)

*more "side of the plane" advice requested please*



Bee said:


> LIH - Left side. You will fly directly over the resort and have a great view.



Hi, I also have done some google research and have ended up confused. I'm hoping my fellow tuggers can help. Which side of the plane would be best for
1) into KOA from Phonexix? 
2) from KOA to OGG?
3) from OGG to LIH?

Our return trip is from LIH to Phoenix but it's at night so I figure it doesn't really matter. I would really appreciate some advice on how to get some good views coming in to the Islands though. We land 1st in KOA, then after a few days go to Kauai but out flight actually takes us from KOA to OGG and then to LIH. 

Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## dioxide45 (May 1, 2014)

momteresa1987 said:


> Hi, I also have done some google research and have ended up confused. I'm hoping my fellow tuggers can help. Which side of the plane would be best for
> 1) into KOA from Phonexix?


 Left.


> 2) from KOA to OGG?


 Hopefully others will know. Though I think the runway runs mainly north/south at Kahului. 


> 3) from OGG to LIH?


 It was pitch black and pouring rain, so we saw nothing. Though I think the left is best.



> Our return trip is from LIH to Phoenix but it's at night so I figure it doesn't really matter. I would really appreciate some advice on how to get some good views coming in to the Islands though. We land 1st in KOA, then after a few days go to Kauai but out flight actually takes us from KOA to OGG and then to LIH.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## SmithOp (May 1, 2014)

OGG, left if you want to see the Kaanapali coast side, but you land in the middle of sugar cane.

KOA, left to see the beaches and lava flows, lots of lava.

The best views IMO are take offs on the left side from HNL, Waikiki, Diamondhead, all the way out to Hanauma Bay, then a little sigh while you long for the next visit.


----------



## daventrina (May 2, 2014)

After a wonderful flight home tonight from a meeting ... clearly the best place to sit is up front :whoopie:


----------

